# Procrastination FOTD



## kattybadatty (May 8, 2008)

So, as opposed to popular belief, I bought a yellow dress yesterday (and I'm Blonde.) SOOO many people think blondes should NEVER wear yellow (like it's in the Blonde Handbook of Life or something!) And being the person I am, I went out and bought one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And wore my makeup accordingly, obvi.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, while I SHOULD be studying for finals on my day off from work, I decide to make myself up and post an FOTD instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dedication, huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is what I used:

*Face:*
Studio Fix Fluid Foundation NC37
Studio Fix Powder Foundation NC40
Cover-up NC30

*Cheeks:*
NYC Bronze2Bronze
Mocha Blush

*Eyes:*
Stilife Paint
Nylon Eye Shadow
Chrome Yellow Eye Shadow
Carbon Eye Shadow
Blacktrack Fluidline
Black Plushlash

*Lips:*
Spice Liner
Buoy-o-Buoy Lipstick
Ensign Lustreglass


















MY SEXY YELLOW DRESS!






Hope everyone is having a good week, and is looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 8, 2008)

love the yellow on you.
i wanna tut on this! im kinda blonde too


----------



## kattybadatty (May 8, 2008)

thanks! ill try to get a tut asap


----------



## MACATTAK (May 8, 2008)

Beautiful look & love your headband!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 8, 2008)

Beautiful as always...and I happen to love yellow on blondes!


----------



## MissChriss (May 8, 2008)

Love the eyeshadow!! And you are lookin sexy in the last photo!


----------



## wootangnit (May 8, 2008)

Don't follow that rule! Yellow= your color!


----------



## pinkkitty08 (May 8, 2008)

You look good in yellow, and your makeup is flawless, as usual!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 8, 2008)

looks really nice! i like the lips a lot!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 8, 2008)

I never did like the 'don't wear this' rule book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You look awesome with or without yellow


----------



## elmo1026 (May 8, 2008)

I love this look on you. You are amazing. At what you do. And P.S. good luck on your finals.


----------



## val-x (May 8, 2008)

This look looks very hot don't listen to what "the book of rules" say do your own thing


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 8, 2008)

I think yellow looks great on you! Love the FOTD too.


----------



## cakeandmartinis (May 8, 2008)

Well you just rewrote that blonde handbook of life, didnt you! Good job, you look positively gorgeous!


----------



## mreichert (May 8, 2008)

You're one of the few who can pull off yellow so well!  It looks great


----------



## mrsgray (May 8, 2008)

you're very pretty. Love the color combo. Yellow looks good on you


----------



## MAC_mallory (May 8, 2008)

you look gorgeous in yellow! 
I didn't know blondes weren't "supposed" to wear yellow.. 
I love yellow!


----------



## vcanady (May 8, 2008)

Can I look like you please? And I LOVE that dress!!!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 8, 2008)

*~*Love this look on you!!*~*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 8, 2008)

Hot Look!


----------



## glassy girl (May 9, 2008)

Wow u look hecka hottt good job girl.


----------



## coachkitten (May 9, 2008)

You are so gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Great job!


----------



## ilovegreen (May 9, 2008)

Lookin fierce !


----------



## srl5045 (May 9, 2008)

Holy boobs.
amazing look, doll.


----------



## smellyocheese (May 9, 2008)

yellow is such a perfect color for you!


----------



## eenerkwak (May 12, 2008)

dude looks real good as always :]
ps ur yellow dress is SO HOT!! <3 go get 'em girl


----------



## lebonheur (May 12, 2008)

thats so funny because i think blondes look great in yellow! and your makeup is gorgeous!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 13, 2008)

That looks hot! I love yellow on you. I always loved yellow when I was blonde!


----------



## MACisME (May 13, 2008)

YOU made the dress sexy without u, it would just be a dress!! loove it!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (May 13, 2008)

Screw the rules, yellow is hot on you


----------



## indaco (May 13, 2008)

wow...the yellow dress is so hot!!!!


----------



## angeluv009 (May 13, 2008)

Got damn your HOT!!! I love all your looks... *sigh* i envy you ;-)


----------



## stephie06 (May 13, 2008)

that dress IS sexy! i love it! and of course your makeup is awesome too


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 13, 2008)

You look so CUTE!!! Love you in yellow...


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (May 20, 2008)

Your tuts and fotds always make me want to buy colors I wouldn't even think of touching like chrome yellow!  I'm still pretty scared of yellow, but I know my next trip to MAC could result in having chrome yellow, orange, and maybe even electric eel all in my bag!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 18, 2008)

I was looking for a Yellow FOTD and I found this!! FABULOUS!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 18, 2008)

HOTT!! love that eye/lip combo


----------



## laperle (Sep 19, 2008)

ok, this blonde+yellow thing doesn't exist in my country, but no blonde. maybe there's a secret society.

point is, i like the title.

and i love the fact that you just broke a taboo for me: using chrome yellow with carbon. i never try 'cos i'm afraid i'll be compared to a bee. thanks.


----------



## snoochie (Sep 19, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!

I need that headband. Now.


----------



## aimee (Sep 19, 2008)

yellow looks great on you
i love the eye make up and i will try this look at home because i bought a yellow summer dress and im blonde too and somebody told me about this rule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but your pictures tell me that fashion or make up rules suck loool


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't know who makes these silly rules, but you look hot!


----------



## Sevy (Sep 19, 2008)

You totaly ROCK that dress! and that makeup is beautiful. I've never heard about blonds shouldn't wear yellow. And you're the proof that they should


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 19, 2008)

First of all, I love your makeup. Second of all, I love the color yellow and you and people are just crazy, because it looks cute on you!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 19, 2008)

Perfection!!!!


----------

